# PNX - PNX Metals



## Joe Blow (1 June 2010)

Phoenix Copper Limited (PNX) is a minerals exploration company with the projects located in South Australia and focused on copper and gold. The company has four principal projects covering an area of more than 1,300 sq km in Burra region and Yorke Peninsula.

http://www.phoenixcopper.com.au


----------



## mr. jeff (11 October 2010)

*Re: PNX - Phoenix Copper*



Joe Blow said:


> Phoenix Copper Limited (PNX) is a minerals exploration company with the projects located in South Australia and focused on copper and gold. The company has four principal projects covering an area of more than 1,300 sq km in Burra region and Yorke Peninsula.
> 
> http://www.phoenixcopper.com.au




this has come onto the radar via "Pure Speculation" article, The Australian,

"Phoenix Copper (PNX) made two announcements last week.

One was that it had raised $2.5 million from a small group of New Zealand investors at an 11.5 per cent premium to the share price, not something you see every day.

Apparently there's growing interest across the ditch in putting money into Australian exploration stories. Then it reported first revenue from its project near Leigh Creek, where it is producing copper cement that contains about 80 per cent of metal and is sold to a Burra company producing copper oxide and carbonate.

Phoenix may be producing "poor man's copper", but the company is expecting a $2m profit for the first year. More importantly, it will provide cash for drilling tenements that abut Rex's Hillside project, results from which have been the big excitement behind Rex's share price rise. Seven anomalies have so far been identified on the Phoenix ground."

Just to add to the little info...


----------



## adobee (11 October 2010)

*Re: PNX - Phoenix Copper*

could see anywhere what the first income was in $$ ?
looks interesting if they have a goodcashflow and can start funding there own exploration rather than constant cap raising ..  (RXM in trading halt for substanial cap rasing)


----------



## mr. jeff (12 October 2010)

*Re: PNX - Phoenix Copper*

Mountain of Light Hub
Acquired on 23rd July 2010
Company Cash flow positive almost immediately
Profit forecast from Mountain of Light Hub (A7,900/t)
2010/2011 - $2.0 million (1,181 tonnes of Cu)
2011/2012 - $5.3 million (3,300 tonnes of Cu)*
$3.3 million Leigh Creek
$2.0 million from other mines
2012/2013 - $7.0 million (5,150 tonnes of Cu)*


from the September 2010 Promo slideshow.

Market Cap $20M.

Managing Director:	

Paul J Dowd 
Mining Engineer 
Former MD & VP Newmont Australia 	Former COO Normandy 
Current NED Oz Minerals, et al		                          
45 years mining experience

Basically they have a bit of solid cash flow which can be amped up from Dec (from the 2M current) but also have some prospective ground, some adjacent to RXM.  Would call this highly speculative, in positive terms, experienced MD, and they have an income, so can survive longer than just pure explorer.


----------



## Gerkin (21 December 2010)

*Re: PNX - Phoenix Copper*



mr. jeff said:


> Mountain of Light Hub
> Acquired on 23rd July 2010
> Company Cash flow positive almost immediately
> Profit forecast from Mountain of Light Hub (A7,900/t)
> ...





extremly good tenement, will ramp up production in 2011.
good cash,


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*Re: PNX - Phoenix Copper*

MC - $13m
SP - 7.5c
Shares - 168m
Options - NQ
Cash - $1.8m

*Top Shareholders as at 30/07/2012:*
Long Fortune Limited 15.19%
Asia Image Limited 13.79%
Talis SA 11.87%

*Board*
Chairman: Graham G Spurling
Non Exec Director: Paul J Dowd
Non Exec Director: Peter J Watson
Non Exec Director: David Hillier

*PHOENIX COPPER INCREASES YORKE PENINSULA LAND HOLDING*
Phoenix Copper announce that it has entered into an agreement to acquire1 EL3907 in the highly prospective Iron Ore Copper Gold (IOCG) province on the Yorke Peninsula, South Australia. The key benefits to the Company of this transaction are:
● Increases the Company’s access to potential copper-gold mineralisation in the Pine Point Copper Belt
● Creates a significant tenement holding on the Yorke Peninsula, with tenure covering 1,419km²
● Provides greater flexibility in the planning and implementation of the Company’s Yorke Peninsula exploration program

*Exploration - Yorke Peninsula*
• Maiden diamond drilling program completed - six holes for 1,331m over three targets
• Detailed ground gravity conducted over 6 selected areas
• Encouraging assay results received, including anomalous gold and copper
• Sulphide rich alteration assemblages (see Figure 1), similar to those associated with Iron Ore Copper Gold (IOCG) style mineralisation at the Moonta and Wallaroo Mines located to the north
• ELA00278/11 has been approved, Phoenix Copper now holds the second largest tenure on the Yorke Peninsula with 1,165km ² over three EL’s
• Information Memorandum issued to a number of prospective Joint Venture partners

*Exploration - Burra North*
• Nine diamond drill holes, PCD0035-43, completed for 984m.
• A zone of copper mineralisation newly named the “Eagle Prospect” was intercepted in holes PCD 0037, 0038, 0040, 0041, 0042 and 0043.
• Results previously reported (see ASX releases 1st May, 31st May, 7th June, 26th June 2012) were greatly encouraging:
 PCD0038 was completed to 120.95m depth on 22nd March 2012, assay results include:
 22.5m1 at 0.81% copper from 94.9m, including 4.6m at 2.19% copper from 102.6m, 0.6m at 7.87% copper from 102.6m and 0.6m at 4.65% copper from 105.7m.
 PCD0040 was completed to 77.0m depth on the 21stMay 2012, assays results include:
 26.3m2 at 2.86% copper from 50.7m, including 15.7m at 4.65% copper from 61.1m, and 2.4m at 11.28% copper from 65.0m.
• The mineralised zone defined in the two cross sections drilled to date is open in all directions. Follow up drilling is planned to commence during August 2012 to identify the northern, southern and depth extent of the mineralized zone.


*Operations*
● Mining and processing operations at Mountain of Light (MoL) continue to be under care and maintenance.
● Testwork has been conducted on alternative processing methods for MoL ore, these include Ion Exchange by InnovEco Australia, Continuous Vat Leach (CVL) by INNOVAT Limited of Burlington, Canada and Agitated Tank Leaching.
● Results indicate oxide copper is readily leached from the ore using sulphuric acid with recoveries in excess of 85% from all three processes (previous recorded recoveries of approximately 50% copper in final product).
● Discussions initiated with possible JV partner to provide capital, equipment and processing expertise in return for a portion of the free cash flow.


----------



## System (15 December 2015)

On December 15th, 2015, Phoenix Copper Limited changed its name to PNX Metals Limited.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2019)

I watched PNX go ballistic this am, up 80% after this announcement, but then has fallen back. Anyone think this is worth watching?

High-grade zinc, gold, silver assays continue at Iron Blow - Hayes Creek project

Iron Blow assays received, with thick zones of massive sulphide mineralisation intersected within the eastern and western lodes, including:

o 85.22m at 11.87 % zinc, 4.19 g/t gold, 309 g/t silver, 1.94 % lead, 0.49 % copper from 115.9 m in IBDH061 (eastern lode)

o 48.07m at 5.67 % zinc, 2.45 g/t gold, and 90.6 g/t silver from 230.3m in IBDH063 (western lode)


Near-surface oxide gold and silver mineralisation intersected higher up-dip than previously tested, and outside of the current mining optimisation:

o 21.42mat1.98g/tgoldand161g/tsilverfrom2.3minIBDH062(westernlode)


Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) on schedule, with final metallurgical flotation test work for offtake and marketing purposes now underway


Positive environmental referral decision received for Hayes Creek Project


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 June 2019)

kennas said:


> I watched PNX go ballistic this am, up 80% after this announcement, but then has fallen back. Anyone think this is worth watching?
> 
> High-grade zinc, gold, silver assays continue at Iron Blow - Hayes Creek project
> 
> ...



Technically it looks like a hump and dump.  I don't know anything about FA.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Worth a revisit IMO.
Came up in my scan 2 weeks ago.
Double bottom in and progressive buying on.
Not held. Maybe next week.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 October 2020)

Just announced.
New gold targets prioritised for immediate follow-up.

• Multiple high-priority gold exploration targets identified for immediate follow-up at the Burnside Project

• The highly prospective and underexplored Burnside area hosts a substantial historic gold endowment in excess of 3Moz (PNX and others, see Table 3) 

• Targets defined by large geochemical anomalism and supported by favourable  
structural settings with limited drilling

• Aim is to discover and define additional ‘standalone’ gold deposits and those that  
can be processed through proposed Fountain Head mill 

• Field work commenced, drill testing to follow


----------

